# Speciality coffee at the London Coffee Festival!



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

Yes, speciality coffee at the London Coffee Festival!

The Coffee Machine will be exhibiting and since the festival is for such a good cause a number of our suppliers are sponsoring us with coffee which will be sold at a greatly reduced price, a proportion of which will go to Project Waterfall!

Which roasters are we talking about?

From Sweden:

*Drop Coffee* - Swedish Barista Championship 2011 winning blend

*da Matteo* - Matthias from Prufrock represented da Matteo at the World Barista Championships in 2009

*Solde Kafferosteri* - speciality coffee roasters established in 2009

*Åre Kafferosteri* - speciality coffee roasters established in 2007

From the UK:

*Square Mile Coffee Roasters*

It has been hinted to me that we may have new filter coffees and a new espresso blend from Square Mile at the festival! It is touch and go though, since they are awaiting a delivery of a new component for the espresso blend which should be arriving today...

We will also have gadgets and machines to play with and for sale, amongst others Hario brewing equipment, the Aeropress, Rancilio machines and the new twin boiler Fracino Piccino. Coffee from the roasters will be brewed up throughout the festival.

And remember, all proceeds from ticket sales go to Project Waterfall.

We all benefit from fantastic coffee from Africa, this is an opportunity to help those in a less fortunate society whose coffee we enjoy so much.

We at The Coffee Machine are hugely grateful that the roasters have done their bit, now it's your turn!

Get your tickets here, if you want to use our discount code it is here.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Really looking forward to catching up with you on Saturday

Are you one of the barista's attempting to break a Guinness World Record for producing the most espresso's in an hour as well? If not, let me know and we'll get you involved

If you're planning on coming to the London Coffee Festival (please do) then try and arrive as close to the start of the session time as possible.

I've been advised that everyone will be asked to leave at the end of the session times, and the next session will then be admitted


----------



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

Still awaiting the pallet from Sweden so tomorrow morning at the festival we will only have Square Mile coffee, but that will be on sale for only...

£5 per bag, of which £1 goes to Project Waterfall!

It is extremely generous of Square Mile Coffee Roasters to contribute in this way and is a massive incentive to come along!

The coffees will be, it goes without saying, outstanding. As far as I know the coffee has been roasted today and the selection will include the April subscription coffee, Capao, and a new espresso coffee, Limu.

So if you want to buy some fantastic coffee at an unusually low price - see you there!

P.S. PM me if you would like to reserve a bag or two


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Glenn which session will you be at? And which session is the record being attempted?!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll be at the 1000-1300 session Saturday (as a visitor)

Not 100% sure of the time for the challenge but think its about 1700 - will be there for that too

Also working on the SCAE stand on Sunday all day - pop by and see me


----------



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

A bit more information is up on our homepage about the Swedish microroasters and there is also a very fine map showing where they are, which has been been very generously created by graphic designer Sally Cowell.


----------



## Joe Coelho (Jan 2, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I'll be at the 1000-1300 session Saturday (as a visitor)
> 
> Not 100% sure of the time for the challenge but think its about 1700 - will be there for that too
> 
> Also working on the SCAE stand on Sunday all day - pop by and see me


Hi Glenn,

Hope your well buddy? What time are you there until tomorrw? I may come down and say hi!

Also do I need to buy ticket in advance or can I turn up and pay?

Joe


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Joe

Try and buy in advance on the website using the code CFOR01

People were being turned away today who had not bought tickets, showing just how popular this event is.

I am there all day tomorrow.

My advice is to try for the 1000-1300 or 1300-1600 session


----------

